# Tip of the Day: Foam Weather Stripping + Glass Tanks



## LLCoolJew (Jan 8, 2012)

Greetings, Earthlings! I just wanted to share a little trick I came up with to secure sticks for climbing/hanging to my glass terrariums without permanently altering them. This is especially important for species like the Idolomantis Diabolica.

Because I didn't want to hot glue anything directly to the screen, plastic or glass, I decided to adhere a strip of foam weather stripping along the top of two sides of the terrarium. Then, I wedge the sticks into the foam and even glue them there, if necessary, to keep them secure. I can also crisscross them, to provide multiple places for them to grab a hold of, and I can also bend the sticks between the foam strips to provide some lower hanging "swings."

This seems to work REALLY well for all of my mantids, and, any time I want to change up my terrarium, I need only break down the sticks, pull off the weather stripping, and start over, and there is no damage to my Exo Terras. You're welcome!


----------



## gripen (Jan 8, 2012)

that is a good idea! for my cages with screen lids i sow em on. one the time comes to take them down i just rib the stitch and it is as easy as that.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh you smarty pants, Great Idea, quicker than all the gluing also, I'm stealing it!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 8, 2012)

VERY NICE IDEA!


----------



## Termite48 (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice idea to keep your cage in pristine condition in the case of a mind change down the road.


----------



## dlemmings (Jan 8, 2012)

very sweet, when I get ready to try more challenging speciaes this is one of a few ideas Im gonna steal...er...borrow...um...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Precarious (Jan 8, 2012)

Beauty AND brains! :blush: 

That is a great idea! I was trying to find a better way than hot glue, which comes loose over time. I was considering using rare earth magnets but I worried it may be unhealthy for the bugs.

The setup looks really nice. The only problem you'll find is they will wedge themselves between the branches and the screen. You'll see that soon if you haven't already. And the flies gravitating to the screen may get frustrating.


----------



## LLCoolJew (Jan 8, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Beauty AND brains! :blush:
> 
> That is a great idea! I was trying to find a better way than hot glue, which comes loose over time. I was considering using rare earth magnets but I worried it may be unhealthy for the bugs.
> 
> The setup looks really nice. The only problem you'll find is they will wedge themselves between the branches and the screen. You'll see that soon if you haven't already. And the flies gravitating to the screen may get frustrating.


Oh. Precarious. You flatter. But thanks.

Yeah, the thing with the flies actually works out OK. I have left some gaps between the the twigs, and the mantids actually grab the flies when they wander into the open spaces, which they always do sooner rather than later. Seems to be fertile hunting ground!

They haven't really gotten up in the rafters much, but I always figured I could fill the space with something if it ever became a problem. Hope you have some success with it if you give it a try!


----------



## Rick (Jan 9, 2012)

Hot glue shouldn't change anything either. It can be pulled right off. At least the stuff I use can.

..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 9, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope it can be fixed so that insects can not get stuck in the sticky part. I have some of that weather stripping where my front door closes at the threshold and it comes off easily, leaving a sticky spot, but many things get hot and sticky here in FL.

I guess if it doesn't get too hot, it should be fine, and it looks great too.

I still use low temperature glue for temporary setups cause it pops right off, but it can get ugly if I don't do it just right.

Most of my containers are functional, but not pretty. :mellow:


----------

